# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  How long does it take to WILD and do you listen to meditation music while doing WILD?

## zilvis89

*How long does it take for you to enter a dream with WILD?*i haven't entered a dream with WILD yet , it's been 4 mornings and 2 naps , been laying in bed relaxed and with numb body for more than an hour each time and failed..But i'm not going to give up.
I listen to Lucid dreaming MP3 from Unexplainable Store , but it doesn't help , it just helps to relax a bit and blocks noises coming from outside the house etc..
*Do you listen to any music while doing WILD ?Any suggestions?*

----------


## zhineTech

it depends. the more practice you have at it the easier it will be. it took me at least 20 solid tries before i finally got a WILD, and numerous other half-efforts.

no. i do not listen to music, though i have read on here that some do. it seems to me you are trying to shift your focus to an internal perspective and external music would hinder this.

there are numerous techniques to help focus your mind. first, if you fail by not falling asleep, then try making your WBTB time shorter and focus more on relaxation, you do have to fall asleep to WILD properly. if you fail by falling asleep unconsciously then try to lengthen your WBTB time and try out some more focus related techniques. 

the first time I had a WILD was after intense REM deprivation of staying awake for almost two days. then as soon as i closed my eyes i saw how it would be possible to enter dream scenarios.

keep trying, you can get it.

----------

